# asking for a guy @ work



## penmanship (Oct 1, 2011)

A guy from work asked if I would be able to assist him with a fountain pen.  He like's the nib, but the body & cap he doesn't care for.  As this is past my area of skill, I told him I would ask around to see if someone could wrap a new pen around the nib for him.....

(A) can it be done?
(B) can someone do it for him?

You can PM me with your email address so I can send you a photo of the pen in question.  I cannot load an image, and I would put any interested parties together with him (Ray) and see if you can come up with something together.  

Thanks for all interested,
Tim


----------



## Kent Lake Pens & Pen (Oct 1, 2011)

*REBUILD FOUNTAIN PEN*

Greetings to Winnipeg,

about 35 Years ago I served (as a German Soldier) in Camp Shilo. Had many good weekends in Winnipeg. Will never forget the German Club and the Octoberfest.

Anyway, I might be able to build you s Pen around an existing nib. Send me the picture.

Norbert

Kent Lake Pens & Pencils


----------

